# Νόμιμα* δωρεάν ηλεβιβλία



## oliver_twisted (Mar 29, 2012)

_Νόμιμα γιατί δεν υπόκεινται στους περιορισμούς της νομοθεσίας περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας._

*Ελληνικά ηλεβιβλία:*
24grammata

*Ξενόγλωσσα ηλεβιβλία:*
24grammata (αγγλικά)
24grammata (ιταλικά)

και, φυσικά
Project Gutenberg (αγγλικά, γερμανικά, γαλλικά, και κάποια ελληνικά)

Αν έχετε κάτι άλλο υπόψη σας, προσθέστε το! :)


----------



## Themis (Mar 30, 2012)

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, Ολ. Έχω άπειρους τέτοιους συνδέσμους. Άρχισα να γράφω μια επιλογή, αλλά δυστυχώς άνοιξα άλλον ιστότοπο στην ίδια καρτέλα του ιστοπλοϊκού, έχασα όσα είχα γράψει και δεν έχω κουράγιο να ξαναρχίσω τώρα. Επιφυλάσσομαι. Ζαζ, αν αυτά τα έχουμε ξαναπεί, πες το εγκαίρως, μην περιμένεις να ξοδέψουμε ώρες και ώρες και μας το ανακοινώσεις μετά.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2012)

Τι κατέβασα από την Ανέμη
Αξιοποιήστε το Advanced Book Search του Google
Τι κατέβασα από τα Google Books
Μέγα Λεξικό Όλης της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας Δημητράκου


----------



## Themis (Mar 30, 2012)

Προσθέτω προς το παρόν κάτι που σίγουρα δεν έχει αναφερθεί:
Διεθνές Ινστιτούτο Κοινωνικής Ιστορίας του Άμστερνταμ
Και για γαλλικά κείμενα:
Gallica
ABU : la Bibliothèque Universelle


----------

